# Pros and Cons to installing an "X" pipe



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

Here is a little background on my 66 GTO. 

- Stock 389 engine, and intake manifold.

- Upgraded to a QFT 650 CFM carburetor.

- Installing RAM Air D - Port exhaust manifolds (2.5")

I would appreciate any comments regarding the use of an "X" pipe.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

A lot of people don't care for the sound. But thats personal preference


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

Ron, an X will scavenge more exhaust gasses and therefor offer a slight performance increase. Nothing you would likely feel the seat of your pants but it's there. The H pipe is supposed to improve low end more while the X improves the upper RPMs more. 

There are sound differences between an X and an H pipe. I've listened to a ton of videos and I can barely notice it though. According to what I read, the X is a more raspy modern sound and an H will offer a more traditional deep sound like having true duals.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Over the course of the last three years, Ive had at least ten different combinations of exhaust on my 67.

The first of which was the Pypes X. I removed the X and I liked the sound better, and I felt no difference in performance.

I have since added a new Pypes X with cut outs and a bigger mufflers.

At the end of the day, exhaust definitely helps your cars performance, but you can achieve great results with almost anything... PROVIDING that the rest of the car is tuned to benefit from it.

I have seen the light and I have learned that the right setup is a game changer, but there are many factors used to narrow it down. If youre just looking to drive and have fun, then no, the X wont make any difference. It's not going to wow you with performance, and it's not going to sound any different than most other crap out there.

Look at it like a 4bbl carb... it's a great performance upgrade, if your engine is set up to use it. Otherwise, it looks cool, wastes gas, and runs worse than it did before.

What are your goals?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Re-reading your post... It looks like you have fairly mild specs, so an X might be more noticeable for you.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I am thinking you are asking X pipe vs. just straight dual exhaust. If so, generally I think straight dual exhaust is much louder especially at low rpms. When you get on it an X will sound off a little more. I think the others covered the performance benefits.


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

The X, a good one (not the many fake ones out there being cobbled together or formed incorrectly) will smooth out the exhaust tone. It will sound like 8 cylinders out of each side. It will make the engine seem like it is is running at higher RPM, when heard by an outsider. And they generally tone the sound level down a few dBs. But this is only the good ones (the originals made by Dr. Gas) and the others that have been using the correct dimensions (PYPEs is pretty darn good) too. 

Many, many aftermarket ones don't work and make the car sound bad, sound loud, drone, and generally make it sound goofy. 

We tested the original from Dr. Gas, and they worked pretty well on almost every car we tested them on. Like pointed out by others, you will never see huge differences but when concerned about times at the strip, they almost always do a good job.


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

And one more thing to ponder. OEMS have been using the X in many of their performance systems for a while. They do it for sound control and likely tone and it adds performance somewhere. They typically will not spend money on frivolous things.


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

I’m afraid that if I run an X pipe my car might sound like a late model Mustang. I’m going H especially since I’m only concerned about low/midrange torque.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

‘Vid said:


> I’m afraid that if I run an X pipe my car might sound like a late model Mustang. I’m going H especially since I’m only concerned about low/midrange torque.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you watched my videos, you'd realize that your car would not remotely sound like a Mustang, if you install an X. 

Here is a very simple breakdown:

H = Adds performance, sound MORE like a traditional muscle car.
X = Adds more performance, sounds more modern.
B = Barely anyone you know is going to be able to tell the difference to any of it.


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

They sound pretty much the same to me and as I said, I don't think anyone here could feel the difference of a few HP here and there along the RPM range...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

My car has an X-pipe.
Here are some samples of what it sounds like

Idle - With cutouts closed and opened





Warmed up - at idle





Short Blast - cutouts open





At the track - cutouts open (slept on the light, but I drove around him)





Driving Away from a friend of mine in his 72 (mildly built 455) (cutouts closed)


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

Clearly I based my opinion on the hearsay and not back to back comparisons. The videos are extremely helpful. I might have to rethink my exhaust setup when I drop the new 455 in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

